# New Reign broadheads



## gashogford

Does anybody have any info on the new Reign broadheads? They look a lot like the Rage heads, but do they have the o-ring containment system? What makes them different or better than the Rage. My hats off to the guys that make them & wish them luck in their endeavor.


----------



## runge_24

Here's the link to their website. It's ephunting . com

From my understanding the blades a always open, but they pivot when they come in contact with a bone, and the shatterhead destroys the bone. If you get the Grand Rapids Press, there is an article in there about them today. Otherwise you can go to mlive . com and it will be on there.


----------



## Michihunter

Interesting design. I have my concerns regarding cutting path once inside a deer but I'll reserve judgment until the results are in.

http://ephunting.com/


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Hmm...looks like a poor copy of the Rocky Mountain Gator or the Archery Unlimited Inc T-N-T Broadhead.


----------



## MIBIGHNTR

Not a mechanical like the ones referenced. The blade is a single piece of SS.

Mark


----------



## Swamp Monster

Interesting concept....I can see some potential in it in theory. My question is, once inside an animal after striking bone, would it re-center itself considering all the force surrounding the head and shaft? I can see it moving left or right once, but is lung tissue soft enough to allow it to re-center? Just thinking out loud. Good to see this out of the box thinking though!


----------



## Kelly Johnson

So it's open and stays open?
One solid piece?

I'd like to see one first hand.


----------



## MIBIGHNTR

Kelly Johnson said:


> So it's open and stays open?
> One solid piece?
> 
> I'd like to see one first hand.



Yes.... Looks to be a three piece design (ferrule, blade, and roll pin). I have not seen any in person yet, but suppossedly a few of the local shops in the area carry them?? Suppossed to be all stainless construction as well??

Mark


----------



## buck37

Here's an article from mlive.http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2008/10/wyoming_men_hope_new_arrow_des.html


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Well...I'm giving them my full try this season. Going to try to lay down a few kill shots with the camera using these heads. 

The blade is actually held in place by a spring powered ball bearing...it swivels smoothly but stays centered with the ball bearing in a notch in the back of the blade itself. Flys right with my field points out to 50 yards so accuracy will not be an issue. 

I guess I'll see how these go...I've used the TNT heads for a couple of years with great results and I love the swing blade design(as the TNT employs).


----------



## H2OFowl'er

GVDocHoliday said:


> Well... Flys right with my field points out to 50 yards so accuracy will not be an issue.


What do they do to your target??? Seems like it would mess it up pretty bad, let alone what it does to the broadpoint??


----------



## GVDocHoliday

H2OFowl'er said:


> What do they do to your target??? Seems like it would mess it up pretty bad, let alone what it does to the broadpoint??


They always penetrate the backside(stip snickering)...I simply just unscrew the broadhead and pull the arrow out.


----------



## Michihunter

Doc- Curious if you noticed the path through the target and whether it follows a direct line or follows a path of least resistance?


----------



## GVDocHoliday

You know it's really hard to determine that with my rinehardt 18-1...the target medium is the same all the way through.

What really impressed me and got me to want to try them was the Frank started selling them. I was down there in GR yesterday and I asked him what he though about them? He said he think they'd be better with Gator Blades(like his TNT), but that he loves the tip. 

Not gonna lie...these are a lot smaller in person than I thought they would be, but that video they have posted of the one doe going only 30 yards, and blowing through of the steel drum pretty much was a game changer...and most importantly Franks approval of the head which was the game sealer.


----------



## Michihunter

GVDocHoliday said:


> You know it's really hard to determine that with my rinehardt 18-1...the target medium is the same all the way through.
> 
> What really impressed me and got me to want to try them was the Frank started selling them. I was down there in GR yesterday and I asked him what he though about them? He said he think they'd be better with Gator Blades(like his TNT), but that he loves the tip.
> 
> Not gonna lie...these are a lot smaller in person than I thought they would be, but that video they have posted of the one doe going only 30 yards, and blowing through of the steel drum pretty much was a game changer...and most importantly Franks approval of the head which was the game sealer.


Have you tried a quartering shot to see if the blade holds up to the added pressure it would have on the swing feature?


----------



## MIBIGHNTR

GVDocHoliday said:


> You know it's really hard to determine that with my rinehardt 18-1...the target medium is the same all the way through.
> 
> What really impressed me and got me to want to try them was the Frank started selling them. I was down there in GR yesterday and I asked him what he though about them? He said he think they'd be better with Gator Blades(like his TNT), but that he loves the tip.
> 
> Not gonna lie...these are a lot smaller in person than I thought they would be, but that video they have posted of the one doe going only 30 yards, and blowing through of the steel drum pretty much was a game changer...and most importantly Franks approval of the head which was the game sealer.


Bryan,

Don't the TNT blades operate very similar to the Rage's?? The Reign heads have one blade that swings back and forth, but don't the TNT's have two blades that move independantly??

I also thought the Reign heads would be larger until I saw them in person. I like the concept, but just not sure how quickly the blade would recenter itself in soft lung tissue once it slid over upon encountering a rib, for example??

Mark


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Negative...the TNT's swing right at the press pin. The Rages slide back. 

When one blade of the TNT hits rib it just presses agains the ferule while the other side stays out and engaged.

I know the TNT kills several moose everyear...this year they took 4 up in Canada on the recent trip.

The wound size photos I've seen are pretty much similar between the two. 

Only proble...TNT's are 80.00 for three. If you can find some of the older style Gator broadheads from rocky mountain you get the same thing for 1/4the price.

The Reign are the next best thing.

The Reign are on all of my arrows as well as my girfriends arrows...we're interested to see how they perform in person.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Michihunter said:


> Have you tried a quartering shot to see if the blade holds up to the added pressure it would have on the swing feature?


OH yes...they hold up just fine.


----------



## Michihunter

Definitely keep us posted on the performance of this head Doc. I'm intrigued by the design and if you give a ringing endorsement of it, I'll certainly give them a try.


----------



## MIBIGHNTR

GVDocHoliday said:


> The Reign are the next best thing.
> 
> The Reign are on all of my arrows as well as my girfriends arrows...we're interested to see how they perform in person.


What did the Reigns set you back $$$?


----------

